# anyone had Daystar fishnet pantyhose FO experience



## deg195 (Jan 17, 2013)

I recently thought I would try some Daystar F.O.  Tried soaping the Fishnet Pantyhose with a recipe that I have used for awhile which contains GM powder.  I was going to make the soap a pale pink.  After adding the f.o the color morphed a bit and I saw streaks of blue.  I decided to try for a no gell.  After taking the soap out of the fridge I noticed the soap changed to an orange color. A day later I noticed brown specs.  Thought maybe I had DOS or something. I left the soap  and thought it was a goner.  Checked on it tonight (maybe 5 days later) and it is turning a grungy  brown color throught the boby but staying orange on top.  This is very strange.  I will leave the soap for awhile and see what happens.  Will definitely ph test. 
Anyone have morphing from this color or have any ideas whats going on.  I will try to post pics this w/e.
Barb


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 17, 2013)

Your color is probably morphing from the vanillin content of your FO, and will continue to do so as it is exposed to air and oxidizes. Its very common. Trying to supress gel probably just extended the morphing a bit. Many FOs morph color, especially while pH is high. You can try using as vanilla stabilizer.
As for DOS, it takes weeks to months to develop...it wouldn't happen over night.


----------



## deg195 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for your input.  I did not even consider a vanilla content in the FO because on the review by Daystar it said -  no change in color.  BUMMER.  
At least its not DOS and the soap can be used.   I bet it has vanilla in the FO...
I might have planned a little better with my design- It will be interesting how this looks at the end of curing.  It has green and dark pink embeds in it.  Might be cool looking in 6 wks...Thanks!
Barb


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 17, 2013)

Fragrance Oil Finder & Daystar's website say it has Vanilla as a base note, so I'm still putting my money on that being the cause of the disoloration:
http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=14&products_id=13494


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 18, 2013)

What does it mean to soap Fishnet Pantyhose?


----------



## deg195 (Jan 18, 2013)

oh, i meant making soap with the F.O - fishnet pantyhose.


----------



## Genny (Jan 18, 2013)

I've never tried that fo, but I checked over at the scent review board, and the review there said that it discolored instantly to yellowish brown.

So apparently it does discolor.


----------



## deg195 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks- Yes it is a brown not- definitely from the vanilla- Thanks!


----------



## bugtussle (Jan 21, 2013)

"Fishnet" is a wonderful fo, but has lots of vanilla.  I use it in frostings and "gm&h" lotion but too much van unless you like brown soap.  Carole:wave:


----------



## deg195 (Jan 21, 2013)

I am actually loving how it is turning out.  I did not gel it so when I took it out of the fridge I first thought it was going rancid.  I was sure the website said no discoloration- maybe not lol....


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 21, 2013)

How exactly does fishnet pantyhose smell?  Because what I'm thinking is something along the lines money, street corners, and, ummm illegal acts.


----------



## deg195 (Jan 21, 2013)

its a lemony, apple, vanilla type scent.  It smells really good.  And yes, By the name one would think the worst- lol


----------



## bugtussle (Jan 22, 2013)

I renamed it "Hard Candy Christmas." It's a Fall & Christmas favorite at my store.


----------



## deg195 (Jan 25, 2013)

bugtussul- I a going to call it midnight madness.  It has become every dark with chunks of pink and green- I am loving it.


----------

